# Shore diving help



## kowboycc (Feb 2, 2014)

Just moved here not to long ago, I have heard of some of the shore diving spots, 
looking for some one that is going and knows the spots and maybe even let me tag along now and then and maybe show me around a bit.
and spear fishing also
thanks in advance
Chris


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Check with MBT. They have groups that get together and go out.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

kowboycc said:


> Just moved here not to long ago, I have heard of some of the shore diving spots,
> looking for some one that is going and knows the spots and maybe even let me tag along now and then and maybe show me around a bit.
> and spear fishing also
> thanks in advance
> Chris


I shore dive quite a bit, always willing to show some one around. PM me for details and we'll bounce some words/places/idea around ..


----------

